# a question about downloading movies????



## mark1529 (Aug 26, 2011)

i happen to have a movie i wanted to transfer and watch on my fire hd
i noticed you can only view mpeg 4 video on the fire??
so i found a free program to convert it...
i converted it transferred and added it to the movie folder thru the usb cord
it's there in the movie folder as a mpeg 4 file
i open the personnel video app and it says it can't view this file
i emailed amazon tech support with this same post
and they said it has to be a mpeg 4 file!!!!
needless to say i am a LITTLE under whelmed at there answer,generally there tech support is great
not this time  

anybody?


----------



## SheilaJ (Apr 10, 2011)

Mark I think I put my personal mp4 conversions into the video folder instead of movie.  It doesn't show up under the movie tab or the video but if you use the watch video app it is there and also under photos for some weird reason.  Try putting it in the video folder instead of movie folder.


----------



## mark1529 (Aug 26, 2011)

SheilaJ said:


> Mark I think I put my personal mp4 conversions into the video folder instead of movie. It doesn't show up under the movie tab or the video but if you use the watch video app it is there and also under photos for some weird reason. Try putting it in the video folder instead of movie folder.


hi shelia

video folder i do not see media folder,movie folder,but no video folder?? hmmm.......
anyway i thought maybe i had a corrupt mpeg 4 file so i tried a different one
put it in the media folder ,when i open the video app i see the file alright but it still won't play it


----------



## SheilaJ (Apr 10, 2011)

Sorry Mark, I made a mistake.  It is the movie folder that you put the mp4's in to.  Does your mp4 work on your computer or in itunes?  Then you use the video player that looks like a movie clapboard.  I prefer using a free app called Avia for my music and videos though.  Sorry for the misleading info  I thought I could help you out.


----------



## mark1529 (Aug 26, 2011)

no problem shelia thanks for the help 
i will try avia,just a little perplexed that's all


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Mark,

the error message you get; does it say that it can't read over 2GB files?  That's the error message I've received when trying to view some personal videos; but they worked fine with an external app, such as Avia.

Betsy


----------



## mark1529 (Aug 26, 2011)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Mark,
> 
> the error message you get; does it say that it can't read over 2GB files? That's the error message I've received when trying to view some personal videos; but they worked fine with an external app, such as Avia.
> 
> Betsy


hmmm........well ok the plot thickens,i'm downloading avia as we speak....be right back with a answer


----------



## mark1529 (Aug 26, 2011)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Mark,
> 
> the error message you get; does it say that it can't read over 2GB files? That's the error message I've received when trying to view some personal videos; but they worked fine with an external app, such as Avia.
> 
> Betsy


betsy that was the ticket avia works perfect..........thanks betsy/shelia


----------



## SheilaJ (Apr 10, 2011)

Glad to help Mark.  Avia is great for music and photos as well.  It's one of my favorite apps.  Glad your video is working now.


----------

